

Twitter Search is now 3x faster - abraham
http://engineering.twitter.com/2011/04/twitter-search-is-now-3x-faster.html

======
goldins
It looks like they're comparing their new "Blender" search server with a
specific case when search volume was higher than average on their old
server... while this is definitely faster, I don't think it's 3x faster on
average.

>> "Following the launch of Blender, our 95th percentile latencies were
reduced by 3x from 800ms to 250ms and CPU load on our front-end servers was
cut in half."

It doesn't look like that 250ms latency is at their 95th percentile search
volume. It looks more like the average dropped from 600ms to 250ms, which is
still very impressive.

~~~
abraham
It isn't really clear if the query volume went down after they implemented
blender or if it stayed equivalent to the #tsunami level. If the query volume
stayed the same then they are correct in their analysis.

------
abraham
It looks like Twitter double posted then removed both.

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Aengin...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Aengineering.twitter.com%2F2011%2F04%2Ftwitter-
search-is-now-3x-faster.html)

Update: [http://engineering.twitter.com/2011/04/twitter-search-is-
now...](http://engineering.twitter.com/2011/04/twitter-search-is-
now-3x-faster_1656.html)

